# For everyone who loves music



## ENA (Apr 25, 2009)

If you want to compose a peice go to www.finalemusic.com and you can get demos,for free and I am not joking, or buy software for less than fifteen mabey even ten dollars it is a really awesome program. My computer is acting up so I can't attach my composition right now. In the program you can pick a variety of instruments, brass, string, woodwind, percussion, keyboards and more. Also, you can pick the name of your composition, who it is by, key, and time signature. Once you get through that the instruments show up in there clefs, you can pick any note you want, add accidentals, tempo, change the dynamics throughout the peice, and do a lot of things you really want. LIke i said it is a cool program so if you are interested feel free. If you have any questions just ask, im quite an expert but i can help out.


----------

